# Wildcat 12/30/13



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

Last minute audible from my plans of skiing Attitash today.  Once I got to North Conway and there was a slight drizzle, I decided to head up to higher elevation and ski Wildcat.  I hoped the snow would be drier up there and I also didn't want to deal with what were likely major holiday week crowds at Attitash.   I definitely picked right in terms of crowds.  The main lot only filled to about 80% and the lifts were essentially ski on all day.  Kind of sad for a Holiday week with a foot of fresh snow.  I enjoyed the lack of crowds, but it's clear that people have been scared off from Wildcat this early season due to low trail counts compared with other areas. By 2PM the parking lot was only half full.

Wildcat got about a foot of fresh dry snow.  It was pretty windy up there which was good in that there were some nice drifts, but bad in that a lot of the snow got blown off the trails in certain places.  That foot of fresh fell on essentially zero base, so while it was a ton of fun, it was fairly sketchy.  My bases took a beating, but I don't care much about that.  The day started with only the trails they made snow on open (12), but by late morning they had dropped the ropes on all or parts of 40 trails.  

Upper Polecat was open on Natural only, but they did have guns placed out on it.  It and Upper Lynx got beat to hell pretty quickly. Lower Polecat and Tomcat had small whales and hadn't been groomed out yet. Catapult and especially Middle/Lower Wildcat was all boiler plate underneath the fresh and got skied off real fast. After the first couple of hours, it really wasn't worth it to head to the summit. So, I spent most of my day skiing off the Tomcat lift as the best snow on the hill was on Cougar and Catenary, both skied really nice.  The Bobcat lift didn't spin all day and was listed as "On Hold".  I'm not sure if it's mechanical or they just didn't see the need to run it, but it would have been nice to have the lower lift available on that side of the mountain too as the skiing was so much better down low.  The snowcat triple was also down for a length of time.  

I bet within a couple of days, Wildcat's trail count is going to plummet again if this storm doesn't pan out.  They really need to get 12-18 inches to be able to groom it out and set up a base over much of the mountain.  It's pretty clear they're not going to go crazy with the snowmaking.  I think that's more a budget issue than mechanical.  I say this because it's rather puzzling that they didn't blow other areas of the mountain when they had the pipe issue with polecat.  

All and all it was pretty darn fun today.  Not epic, but probably a better experience for my tastes than what I would have gotten at Attitash. I had to ski a lot more conservatively than I typically do, but still had many deep turns and there were some good bumps in places. 

Pics:

Tomcat Schuss:






Only ventured into the trees once.  Pretty good, but I was leary of the low base to spend much time in there especially skiing alone today.






Upper Wildcat






Obligatory Mount Washington photo






Closer Up


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2013)

nice pics.  I'm really surprised they have been charging full price for a handful of trails.  I was hoping with the thaw to remedy the snowmaking pipe freezup and overall coverage they would be in better shape.  It's a great mountain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

billski said:


> nice pics.  I'm really surprised they have been charging full price for a handful of trails.



Probably explains the lack of crowds.  It seemed that the vast majority of people there were pass holders.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice TR, thanks, is that cloud on top of George blowing snow? Looks like a bluebird day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe so.  Wind was whipping pretty good.  Lots of white out moments on the hill today.  Summit and tomcat lift ran all day though.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

There were no crowds because they were all at Attitash and Bretton Woods. Your TR is consistent with what I heard from a club member today. Sounds like the rest of us made the right call. I think I'll check things out there tomorrow.

Wildcat is having a terrible year. This penny pinching is driving me away. I love that mountain but hate the snowmaking neglect.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

yeggous said:


> There were no crowds because they were all at Attitash and Bretton Woods. Your TR is consistent with what I heard from a club member today. Sounds like the rest of us made the right call. I think I'll check things out there tomorrow.
> 
> Wildcat is having a terrible year. This penny pinching is driving me away. I love that mountain but hate the snowmaking neglect.



Stick to the trails off Tomcat and you should have a great day.  If you go, let us know if they turned the guns on Upper Polecat.  Today I could understand why they didn't.  It was too windy up top to run guns and have any meaningful amount of snow fall on the trail.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2013)

That was my experience yesterday. Lynx was great and Catapult was terrible.

Yesterday I asked one of the managers why there is not more snow. Of course he took the party line and blamed nature, which we all know is bullshit. He said snowmaking requires perfect temperatures: not too warm and not too cold. I questioned how it could be too cold and he said "that's how you freeze lines."


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd say their issues are 75% budget, 20% equipment and 5% the broken pipe they had.  Sad really.  With a 21st century snowmaking effort, the place would be hopping compared to what it is now.  You've got to spend money to make money.

Oh well.  Just got to keep our fingers crossed (like I'm sure Peaks is) that mother nature really helps out.


----------



## Edd (Dec 31, 2013)

Upper Wildcat looks interesting. A little surprised it was open.


----------



## Angus (Dec 31, 2013)

after reading this and Bill's report from Black seems like the snow that fell was too light to really lock in and build base which is what Wildcat really needs. Not really trying to be a wildcat apologists but I have a hard time believing the budget is root cause of their problems this year. Personally, I hate skiing terrain like I saw in pictures - I don't like beating up my edges and bottoms plus it's dangerous especially at a place like wildcat.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2013)

yeah, upper wildcat looked character building. Man, I really love that place, one of my favorites in the east with such a chill vibe, good natural snow and fun terrain. I wish peak would unload it, looks like they are running it into the ground.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2013)

Angus said:


> Not really trying to be a wildcat apologists but I have a hard time believing the budget is root cause of their problems this year.



Well, if it isn't the snowmaking budget, then it's the capital improvement budget. 

I just see a mountain that claims to have 90% of their terrain covered by snowmaking pipe who opened before Thanksgiving, has a snowmaking pond full to the max and had made snow to this point on less than 30% of their terrain by Christmas week.  If they've got damaged infrastructure on the upper mountain, then make snow elsewhere.  They could have at least had all of the Bobcat terrain pod blown open and some additional terrain off of Tomcat.  Because they don't, the trails they have blown on are getting hammered into sheets of ice by late morning.   I don't have huge expectations for snowmaking at Wildcat, but what I witnessed yesterday and what other skiers have been complaining about all season is a pretty poor effort.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 31, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I wish peak would unload it, looks like they are running it into the ground.



It was for sale for what, 5 years before Peaks bought it? Not many buyers out there, I think.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Mapnut said:


> It was for sale for what, 5 years before Peaks bought it? Not many buyers out there, I think.



I hope they do well. To many ski hills no longer in operation now. I SAS their once when I was young and all I remember was enjoying it much more then were we on vacation at Water Vale Valley.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 31, 2013)

I am sick of their lack of communication, My season pass will be elsewhere next year , I am sure that I am not the only one. If they have lost the upper mountain snow making at least make snow on gondiline from the tomcat level down, the new Manager is going to have some explaining to do at the much anticipated passholder party in early Feb.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 31, 2013)

As I said in another thread, they tried and failed to make snow of Lower polecat today. I was told in no uncertain terms that their snowmaking system "has reached the end of its useful life" and "things will get worse before they get better".


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Last minute audible from my plans of skiing Attitash today.  Once I got to North Conway and there was a slight drizzle, I decided to head up to higher elevation and ski Wildcat.  I hoped the snow would be drier up there and I also didn't want to deal with what were likely major holiday week crowds at Attitash.   I definitely picked right in terms of crowds.  The main lot only filled to about 80% and the lifts were essentially ski on all day.  Kind of sad for a Holiday week with a foot of fresh snow.  I enjoyed the lack of crowds, but it's clear that people have been scared off from Wildcat this early season due to low trail counts compared with other areas. By 2PM the parking lot was only half full.
> 
> Wildcat got about a foot of fresh dry snow.  It was pretty windy up there which was good in that there were some nice drifts, but bad in that a lot of the snow got blown off the trails in certain places.  That foot of fresh fell on essentially zero base, so while it was a ton of fun, it was fairly sketchy.  My bases took a beating, but I don't care much about that.  The day started with only the trails they made snow on open (12), but by late morning they had dropped the ropes on all or parts of 40 trails.
> 
> ...



Did you peek in to see if all that snow got blown into everyone's favorite brook?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 31, 2013)

Thompson was not yet skiable. Some of the other brooks were doing relatively well.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Thompson was not yet skiable. Some of the other brooks were doing relatively well.



Cool thanks


----------



## Schralp (Jan 4, 2014)

Peak Resorts is spending more money than they anticipated this season. If you ski or ride there regularly, you are probably aware just looking around that Peak Resorts has spent more money the past couple seasons improving the place than previous owner ever did. Base lodge improvements, new ski patrol building, removing summit gondola building eyesore and snowmaking improvements that will ultimately pay off over the long run. Lift operations have been on point this year too. What do they call it in the sports world, a transition building season?

Info below was posted on their website recently: http://skiwildcat.com/whats-happening.html?id=5509

--------
Notes From The Summit GM Blog - Wildcat Snowmaking Update (1/2/2014)

For those of you who have been “following” my blogs, I started out talking a lot about snowmaking, followed by a few holiday messages and now it’s time for another snowmaking update!

I refer to the Wildcat snowmaking system as “the little system that can” and as we now approach the halfway point of our snowmaking season I’d like to share with you a few of the “Wins” and “Losses” that that the Wildcat snowmakers have experienced.

Wins!:

1.    Wildcat’s snowmaking system had a major overhaul this past summer ($600k +) and this is only the “tip of the iceberg”! This is a 2 part win: (Part 1) Nine out of ten Wildcat pumps were rebuilt this season.  It is safe to say that we have doubled the capacity of the pumps we are running! (Part 2) Six new after cooled air compressors.  Wildcat snowmaking now has the ability to make snow  earlier in the season as well as manage our compressed air more efficiently.

2.    Wildcat snowmakers have learned A LOT about the old system we run.  We have, for the first time in, been successful in making snow from top to bottom simultaneously.  Before this, we either made snow from the Summit to Cat Track or from Cat Track to the Base.  This is 100% due to us rebuilding our pumps!

3.    We are figuring out what energy efficient, high output snow guns work at Wildcat.  As you ski the trails of Wildcat this season you will notice some “weird” looking snow guns scattered about.  We have the 3 best snow gun manufactures in the world competing to make the best snow at the lowest cost here at Wildcat this season.  HKD, Techno Alpin and Snow Logic have invested more than $200,000 in snow guns and man power to this test.  We are half way through and have seen amazing results.  We can make twice as much high-quality snow at 10% the operating cost and have less of a carbon footprint in the White Mountain Forest.

Losses:

1.    We are at half snowmaking capacity above the Cat Track trail.  Unfortunately, five weeks ago one of the two pumps that boosts water to the summit failed.  With two pumps running we can move 1,200 gallons per minute (gpm) and run 32+/- guns on any of our upper mountain trails.  As if losing a pump isn’t bad enough, this also limits us to what temperatures we can make snow at the summit.  Here’s why… with only one pump running we can only move 600 gpm.  At this flow, the water isn’t moving nearly as quickly through the pipe as it would with higher flow.  Wildcat’s water supply starts off very cold (34 degrees) and gets colder as it moves through aboveground pipes on the hill.  If that water cools too much it creates a very dangerous situation.  We have tested the limits of our system and with one pump, we can only make snow between 10 and 25 degrees on the upper mountain.  Below 10 degrees the water coming out of the end of the pipe is actually below freezing!  We continue to look for a replacement pump but with lead times 16-18 weeks out on a fix, we feel handcuffed!

2.    Upper Lynx Trail.  Unfortunately we are going to have to let Mother Nature do the snowmaking on the Upper Lynx trail this season.  When the above booster pump failed, it turns out that was only half the issue.  Because our snowmaking water is super cold, it is imperative that we keep that water moving at a high rate of speed, any change in the water’s flow can cause a flash freeze.  In an effort to get the upper mountain open early, we decided to make snow on Upper Lynx in some extremely cold early November temperatures.   As we were moving water through the upper lynx line at -8 degrees with 30 MPH wind blowing on above ground water pipes and moving water at half capacity…this was the perfect storm for the Upper Lynx snowmaking line to flash-freeze solid. 

3.    Mother Nature.  Mother Nature is kind enough to deliver Wildcat over 200 inches of snow annually and the last thing we intend to do is slight her in any way possible!  That said, everything is relative.  Last week when Attitash was forced to spend two days de-icing after a storm that closed the resort on December 22 and 23, Wildcat Mountain saw over 50 degree temperatures and torrential rain (at the summit).  We refer to this as an inversion in the temps.

A wise man (who also doubles as my boss) once told me, “Brian, figuring out the best way to succeed with making snow at Wildcat is a marathon, not a sprint”.  As stressful as snowmaking can often be this time of year, it is important to remember this.  When Peak Resorts acquired Wildcat Mountain, they saw potential, huge potential; but at the same time a very old and dilapidated snowmaking system.  With some wins under our belt and many lessons learned the Wildcat snowmaking system will improve and will continue, to the best of its ability, to make the best snow it can for our guests.

Over the past 14 years I have had the fortunate opportunity to work in the ski industry.  I have experienced many facets of mountain operations, both good and bad!  I have been with Peak Resorts for the past three and a half years and can assure you that our commitment to snowmaking is strong, in fact the strongest I have ever seen.  We are constantly looking to improve our system and a major part of that is understanding our weaknesses.  We have been challenged this season, but with the continued hard work of our snowmakers and the support of Peak Resorts we look forward to improving and being able to provide a great product, for all abilities, all season long. 

Is there more improvements coming…Yes there are!
- Phase 2 (Summer 2014) of the snowmaking overhaul will include:
- Replacing the mid-station pump house, to avoid any more freezing issues
- Installation of our new snow guns
- Continued replacement of old pipe

I’d like to thank our guests and pass holders for understanding the “marathon” that the Wildcat snowmakers are running and we all look forward to winning the race! Stay tuned - BH

Brian Heon, General Manager, Wildcat Mountain


----------



## Brad J (Jan 4, 2014)

Schralp said:


> Peak Resorts is spending more money than they anticipated this season. If you ski or ride there regularly, you are probably aware just looking around that Peak Resorts has spent more money the past couple seasons improving the place than previous owner ever did. Base lodge improvements, new ski patrol building, removing summit gondola building eyesore and snowmaking improvements that will ultimately pay off over the long run. Lift operations have been on point this year too. What do they call it in the sports world, a transition building season?
> 
> Info below was posted on their website recently: http://skiwildcat.com/whats-happening.html?id=5509
> 
> ...



two posts very pro peak resorts are you connected with peak resort?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 4, 2014)

Brad J said:


> two posts very pro peak resorts are you connected with peak resort?



This is a poorly executed joke, right?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think he read the part about it coming from the site.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2014)

Schralp said:


> Peak Resorts is spending more money than they anticipated this season. If you ski or ride there regularly, you are probably aware just looking around that Peak Resorts has spent more money the past couple seasons improving the place than previous owner ever did. Base lodge improvements, new ski patrol building, removing summit gondola building eyesore and snowmaking improvements that will ultimately pay off over the long run. Lift operations have been on point this year too. What do they call it in the sports world, a transition building season?
> 
> Info below was posted on their website recently: http://skiwildcat.com/whats-happening.html?id=5509
> 
> ...


Transitional year? Please. Tell that to the passholders and lifelong skiers to these mountains.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2014)

Schralp said:


> Base lodge improvements,



I won't claim to be a Wildcat expert.   I only started skiing there in 2006 and have about 15 total days skiing there.  Maybe Peaks has made some investment in the base lodge but, I haven't really noticed any meaningful improvements.  I like the base lodge at Wildcat a lot; it's old school and very fitting for the minimalist vibe that Wildcat offers.  They serve pretty good food at reasonable prices, the staff is excellent and the Wildcat pub is a great place to grab some brews.  It reminds me of Stowe when I first moved there in 1995.  Wildcat is just a ski area, not a resort.  As great as the new resort product is at Stowe; especially with the massive improvement in snowmaking and great food at Spruce Camp, I still miss the old minimalist non-resort days.

Though I like the base lodge at Wildcat, I also think it's a non-skiing part of the product that could use some significant investment.   There will never be a real estate / resort type profits at Wildcat, so other than the skiing, base lodge improvements is something I think Peaks could do to attract and keep customers.  If I were them, I'd put an addition onto the front of the building for a "boot room" with nice new bathrooms kind of like Crotched has on the ground floor.  For as sterile and lacking in character the Crotched base lodge is, it's really one of the more functional base lodges in New England.  Their boot up area with all the cubbies makes for a great, comfortable experience to start your ski day and also improves the upstairs experience because it limits the break/dining area from being completely littered with people's ski bags.  

That's a big investment, but a worthwhile one IMO.  A shorter simpler cash investment would be to offer wifi in the lodge that's reasonably better than AOL dial up speed.  Let's face it, it's 2014.  People want to have solid web connections, whether it be a dork like me looking to check Alpinezone while having beers at the bar, or someone "working" and needs to check in on their business needs.  The wifi at Wildcat is pretty awful.  



snoseek said:


> Transitional year? Please. Tell that to the passholders and lifelong skiers to these mountains.



Important point because there's so much season pass competition out there and IMO, other options equal distant from the Boston market are offering a superior product right now.  The Boyne product and many individual Southern VT ski area products (especially Killington) all are kicking Attitash and Wildcat's ass to start the season.   The fact that those areas are "delivering" and not "transitioning", means those business's are building loyalty and not making excuses to try and get customers to give them another shot. 

This year's snafus won't keep me from buying the Granite pass again next season, but I'm sure it will many others.  Because of where I live, the Granite Pass is really the perfect option for me.  Get's me a decent product for day trips under 90 minutes from home (Crotched) and I prefer the Conway side of the White Mountains to the Lincoln side for my "destination" / "big mountain" ski experiences in NH.  I think I'm the exception and not the norm though.  Peaks really needs to hit it out of the park next season at Attitash/Wildcat or else they're going to lose a ton of business that they may never get back.  Hell, I think they've got to put in a huge effort for the remainder of this season to prevent what could be a very significant bleed off from their business.


----------



## Brad J (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't think he read the part about it coming from the site.



I was noting that the person Schralp joined the forum and quickly posted to favorable posts on wildcat and attitash, one on this post and one on another, just saying?


----------

